# Utah Lake White Bass Spawning Run



## Wolf

Any reports on white bass running into creek/stream inlets at Utah Lake? In the past by this time of year a lot of white bass are spawning and trying to swim into the river/stream to lay their eggs.


----------



## bearnk82

I caught a few at Am Fork and Lincoln Beach today. They were all males and would milt all over the place. The spawn is very very close.


----------



## tye dye twins

I have never fished for them before. It is on my "to catch list" this year so does anybody feel like sharing tactics to get them? I do have a pontoon but no motor or fish finder. Any info is appreaciated.


----------



## brfisherman17

I've always had luck just up the Provo River past center street bridge, but you can't fish there until past 6:00 AM this saturday.


----------



## LOAH

White bass are simple fish to catch when they're around. They'll bite at almost anything you put in front of them and might even give some chase.

Just wait until Saturday and find some tributaries to Utah Lake. Cast spinners (Blue Fox works very well for me) near structure or near the shoreline bushes/grasses. You'll get your ******.

Check this out:


----------



## tye dye twins

Oh man I am excited! I have a good collection of Blue Fox's. What size is better, 0 or 1?


----------



## LOAH

#2 is money. The smaller ones probably work, but the #2's are magic.

Almost any pattern should produce. Gold is my all-time favorite, followed by black, rainbow, silver, firetiger, and others.


----------



## lifeisgood

I like small Dare Devils (black or red), #2 meps or blue fox (gold, silver or rainbow), and curly tail jigs (green, brown or white) have always worked well. I would drop a curly tail jig from a triple swivel on about 1 ft of line at about 2 ft in front of my spinner and have nailed doubles when the school swims by.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish

tye dye twins said:


> I have never fished for them before. It is on my "to catch list" this year so does anybody feel like sharing tactics to get them? I do have a pontoon but no motor or fish finder. Any info is appreaciated.


Heck you don't need anything fancy once you get to the above mentioned places. If there is enough of them even a simple 1/8 ounce or 1/16 ounce leadhead bare jighead will work LOL. But a plastic will increase the odds. Caught hundreds and even did a video catching whities on the bare lead head jig once with the fishing gal just for the hell of it.


----------



## tye dye twins

Do you put the jigs under a bobber like in Crappie fishing or just a plain old jig? Hoping the weather will give me a shot at them next weekend, until then I am sticking to the trouts. Just got a water thermometer but that doesn't help until your on the water.


----------



## lifeisgood

With a weighted jig head and a mister twister type worm, just cast and real it back in fast enough so it does not hit the bottom. Try faster retrieves as well. They are easy and fun if they are nearby. I suppose a bobber would work also just keep it moving.


----------

